
Show HN: Make your words more ＡＥＳＴＨＥＴＩＣ - jstewartmobile
https://github.com/BourgeoisBear/A-E-S-T-H-E-T-I-C
======
jstewartmobile
Yep. Not much longer before I start carrying Werther's Originals around in my
pockets for no particular reason.

